# Skiff Build Part Deux



## trekker (Feb 18, 2013)

So after trying to find a skiff that met all my requirements, I realized it didn't exist. So I decided to build one. I wanted something that would be a good river boat but also allow me to fish lakes and inshore areas. I wanted a huge front deck. An outboard. A bow mount trolling motor. Under gunnel rod holders. Shallow draft and on and on. Prior to this, my fiberglass work was limited to the small boat I modified a few years ago. I posted a thread on that one too. Fished it about 4 times. Too small. Gave it to a Buddy.

This boat is 16'4 overall. The bottom is very narrow at the stern 30" and is 42" at it's widest. I was thinking river maneuverability. We shall see. The sides are 13.5" as she sits. Should be about 14" once the cap is placed. The bow keel is small. I'm already wishing I had made it wider to allow for soft chines at the front. As is, the hard chine carries all the way to the front. A softer chine would have made turning with a paddle much easier. The hull is built out of Divinycell foam and fiberglass with epoxy resin. I coulda saved a couple hundred bucks on vinylester, but wanted the superior stength and peace of mind of epoxy. 

As She sits today


----------



## trekker (Feb 18, 2013)

Built the dolly stronger this time. 








Prepping the bottom for glass.






















Forming the too small keel.








Again.


----------



## trekker (Feb 18, 2013)

Sides going on. I later shaved 1.5" off. Originals were to tall.
















I put down 2 stringers and a sub floor to make it more rigid.


----------



## trekker (Feb 18, 2013)

Paint going down.
















Forming the front deck. It will be 64". Plenty of room to swing the big stick.
















Cap coming along.









That's where I am at as of today. Gotta work the next 3 nights and then will be back at it. This project has killed my fishing time this summer. Should be ready by peak musky season.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

What an outstanding project, very cool. Have you ever been on a casting deck atop a hull that is this narrow, or have you seen a similar configuration?


----------



## trekker (Feb 18, 2013)

PapawSmith said:


> What an outstanding project, very cool. Have you ever been on a casting deck atop a hull that is this narrow, or have you seen a similar configuration?


Thanks. I have not. Spent some time on casting platforms, but always wider boats than this. The closest boat I have found to this is the East Cape Gladesman. It would've fit the bill but they aren't produced anymore and are hard to find used. Especially this far North.


----------



## trekker (Feb 18, 2013)

PapawSmith said:


> What an outstanding project, very cool. Have you ever been on a casting deck atop a hull that is this narrow, or have you seen a similar configuration?


Where'd you catch the monster red?


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

I caught that fish in the backwaters near the north end of Old Tampa Bay, just north of the causeway. It was a very big Red for this area in Florida.


----------



## jl106112 (Mar 3, 2015)

That is awesome! looks great. This is something I have always dreamt of doing to occupy my time once I retire. You make me want to start the project sooner rather than later. All I can picture though, reading your thread is...


----------



## trekker (Feb 18, 2013)

jl106112 said:


> That is awesome! looks great. This is something I have always dreamt of doing to occupy my time once I retire. You make me want to start the project sooner rather than later. All I can picture though, reading your thread is...
> View attachment 273293


It is definately a learning experience. I'm already thinking about changes I will make on the next one now that I have a better grasp on the building process. 

Go for it !


----------



## trekker (Feb 18, 2013)

Today I routed out the inside of the spray rail on one side. Filled it with thickened epoxy. This will allow it to be sanded into a decent finish. Have to trim the glass on the other spray rail, route/fill and the cap will be ready to flip and fair the decks.


----------



## trekker (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## trekker (Feb 18, 2013)

After 6 hours of sanding lastnight, the cap was ready for some color. Went with a light mint.


----------



## trekker (Feb 18, 2013)

Got the cap bonded to the hull and the motor jack on today.


----------



## trekker (Feb 18, 2013)

Finally done. Passed inspection Thursday. Hoping to find some slime for her sometime this week.


----------

